# How To Greet Non-Sikhs



## Paramveer (Sep 6, 2010)

Sat sri akal sab nu!
I'm studying in New Zealand and I come across Hindus Greeting me Namaste or Hari Om and Muslims say Asalamalakum. All I do is reply back saying Sat Sri Akal to them. Is it alright? Do you think its ok to greet them by replying back in their way of Greeting because I dont really feel comfortable in saying Namaste or Asalamalakum. 
Comment jaroor shadnaa.. meherbani hogi


----------



## hpannu (Sep 6, 2010)

*Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Vaheguru Ji Ki Fateh* 

First of all *Sat Sri Akaal* is a Jakara not a greeting. It's part of _*Bole So Nihal Sat Sri Akaal*_. Sikh Greeting is *Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Vaheguru Ji Ki Fateh*

If i am you i will greet them with *Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Vaheguru Ji Ki Fateh

*Daas,
Harjot Singh


----------



## Hardip Singh (Sep 7, 2010)

hpannu said:


> *Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa*
> *Vaheguru Ji Ki Fateh*
> 
> First of all *Sat Sri Akaal* is a Jakara not a greeting. It's part of _*Bole So Nihal Sat Sri Akaal*_. Sikh Greeting is *Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Vaheguru Ji Ki Fateh*
> ...


 
Dear Harjot veer,
I think you are wrong here. As per SRM and other hukamnamas the greeting of WJKK WJKF is to be made when two Gursikhs meet each other. Here, the question raised is regarding persons greeting from other religions. Their is a strong need to have some common greeting. The world has squeezed. You find mix poplation everywhere and it becomes very difficult some time to find a mutually known phrase or greeting. So I think it need to have some solution.


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 7, 2010)

To non-Sikhs I tend to use sat sri akal as it is simpler and more engaging for them. If someone greets me in their own way, eg namaste I still reply sat sri akal as it is a good way to share your heritage with them-you are not asking them to repeat it just repeating your version of the same words! My European friends love the phrase! WJKK WJKF scares off non-Sikhs as it is so long and complicated! Even many Sikhs don't use it unfortunately


----------



## hpannu (Sep 7, 2010)

findingmyway said:


> WJKK WJKF scares off non-Sikhs as it is so long and complicated!



Please explain what's complicated in saying Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Vaheguru Ji Ki Fateh !swordfight


----------



## Randip Singh (Sep 8, 2010)

Paramveer said:


> Sat sri akal sab nu!
> I'm studying in New Zealand and I come across Hindus Greeting me Namaste or Hari Om and Muslims say Asalamalakum. All I do is reply back saying Sat Sri Akal to them. Is it alright? Do you think its ok to greet them by replying back in their way of Greeting because I dont really feel comfortable in saying Namaste or Asalamalakum.
> Comment jaroor shadnaa.. meherbani hogi


 

To a HIndu I would say Namaste

To a Muslim Salam

To a Sikh I say Sat Sri Akal

To an Englishmna, how are you!

and to a West Indian I say "Safe"!


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 8, 2010)

hpannu said:


> Please explain what's complicated in saying Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Vaheguru Ji Ki Fateh !swordfight



Firstly its so long that a lot of people stop listening and aren't interesting in knowing anymore. Secondly a lot of people who speak European languages (including english) can't get their tongue around all the sounds. A

A gretting is a greeting, it's not sthg to be dogmatic about! Whatever works....


----------

